# Needed Advice



## luv75 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I have been recently diagnosed with PTSD (Post Traumatic Stress Disorder). My counselor has recommended that I should look into getting a dog for therapeutic reasons. I have loved animals all my life so it made sense that I look into it. I am thinking on settling on a vizla for their energy and loving nature. I really need to go outside more often than I do. My problem is at this time is the size of my apartment and not sure if a vizla can adapt to small surroundings. I also don't want to try and be turned down by a shelter or breeder for that reason.
Is getting a vizsla a smart choice for me or no?
Any information would be of great help!

Big Thank You's!!!

Luv75


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I know from my uncle that having patience issues is a side effect of PTSD sufferers. So I wouldn't recommend a V as they require lots of patience!!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

...and V's LOVE their human families. That kind of support would be wonderful, IMO


----------



## Melda (Feb 22, 2012)

A dog is a massive commitment, and an active dog like the V is double that commitment. 

The V, like any dog, will give you never ending love and devotion, fun times, frustrating times and totally rewarding times, HOWEVER, he/she requires a lot of work, leadership, commitment, energy and love from you.

Ask yourself whether a highly energetic dog suits your life style and where you live. Personally I don't know how people living in apartments can have these dogs, don't get me wrong, I'm sure it's doable, but it requires more of a commitment than living somewhere with a garden. Last night at 3am Tamra wanted to go to the toilet, which is bad enough to be woken up at that hr to let her out the back door...I can't imagine having to go down the lift or flights of stairs to take her out.

There are many other dog breeds who'll give you equal amounts of love and devotion with less work involved.

A Vizsla is a life style, if you don't lead that kind of active life style already, it is not the dog for you.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Please elaborate, is PTSD army or similar related? 

If YES then Vizsla is probably OK. 
High energy and everything for 1/2 the day, the other 1/2 Vizsla truns into a lap dog. Just make sure you don't leave him alone. 
He'll take care of you, with a Vizsla there is no time for PTSD.

I had chronic back pain before and even had a GSD (German Shepherd). 2 months after our V arrived back pain was history, gym membership was history as well.

Good luck and all the best,
Julius


----------



## luv75 (Apr 4, 2012)

I like to thank everyone who had so far replied to my post. I know the V takes a lot of patients ... I know I have plenty. I have to... I have three kids, two of whom I have a huge part in taking care of. For the PTSD question... most of who read or hear about PTSD it does pertain mostly to the military. It is also for those like myself who have gone through a lot of tragic events in their lives. As to the space of living, i do live in an apartment but on the first floor so there is not that many stairs for me to contend with.
I thought of the V because I need a buddy with crazy energy and get my butt up and out more than inside. I also thought of them because of my kids too. As understand so far they are great with them. I havn't checked yet on how old my kids have to be to have such a dog in my home ... of which I will be checking really soon!

luv75


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

I have two friends who own Vizslas and live in high rise apartment buildings. House training to them meant a potty box on a balcony for one and a potty place in the bathroom for another, because it would take too long to run down the stairs to potty with a puppy that's about burst. It's not easy but it can be done. 

Living close enough to a place where you can walk the dog regularly is more important, in my view, than living in an apartment vs a house. 

And if you try your hand at conformation, rally, obedience or hunting tests, you will discover a whole new world (and some of these things can be pretty addictive). If you have a chance to go to any AKC rally event in your area, you would learn a lot and meet some really great people. I highly recommend it and the local listings are easy to find on the AKC site. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi an welcome. Don't allow PTSD to stop you getting a Vizsla. I think it would be great for you, with a few conditions.

Apartment living is definately able to be done. Is it the best environment for a V.... probably not, but if you are prepared to put in a little more effort, it can be achieved without detrimental effects on the dog.

Having said that, I was married to a girl who was born and bred in Russia. Apartment living is commonplace in Russia. She grew up with a big Rottweiler (SP) living in the apartment with her and they managed this quite successfully. Having said that, when we got Ozkar, she was a little taken aback by the amount of work it took in comparison to raising a Rotty pup. Despite it's additional size, the Rotty was an easier dog to live with than our Ozkar was as a puppy. As Ozkar grew, so did his exercise and mental stimulation requirements. She was a little unprepared for this, despite all the research she had done prior to deciding on what breed of dog we wanted. 

If you do decide on a V, keep dropping in here and reading all the tips and hints others have for dealing with some of the issues you will no doubt encounter. 

I wish you all the best on dealing with both your PTSD and whatever puppy you decide to get.

Just a thought.......... A puppy is a lot of work. Would you possibly consider re homing a Vizsla? I know from my experiences, it was easier to deal with Astro as a re home at 6.5 months, than it was training Ozkar from an 9 week old puppy.

Best wishes with your journey.....


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

For what it's worth, I'm a long-time sufferer of PTSD (diagnosed in my teens). And I have a Vizsla, and we live in an apartment. I just have to make sure to put in all the extra time it requires to get him the exercise he needs. 

I would recommend rehoming a V if you can, as Ozkar said, just because the puppy phase is so crazy. But it's still doable! Depending on the requirements of the rescue, it could be difficult to get a dog (some are adamant about fenced yards, for example). But others are willing to work with you--you'd just need to find the right fit. And I've found that city or county humane societies, while less likely to get the specific breed you want, are also less likely to get bent out of shape if you don't live in a house with 20 acres attached. 

Good luck!


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

hi Luv75,

we're living in a high rise building on the 13th floor and I can tell you that it's really doable. The first nights after we got our pup we took her out 3 times at night. Wasn't a problem for _us_. Maybe other people are more comfortable and wouldn't do that and would buy this potty-pads and place them somewhere on the floor - like most people do in high rise buildings. But for us a dog has to do all his potty on grass and for that we go down - doesn't matter if it's raining or middle of the night.
Now she sleeps nearly through and besides our 3 times daily-walk I go downstairs every 2-3 hours to let her do what she needs to do. 

*Sometimes* dogs who live in apartment get out more often then dogs living in a house. If so - they spend most of their time in the yard or garden and don't come out farer away then their block. As I wrote _sometimes_ and _not everyone_ is doing this to his dog but it's also not unusual.

If I go to my daily walks I change the route to keep her day interesting. One day beach, one day botanical garden, one day riverside etc..... 

If you're active and willing to do so - having a Vizsla in a apartment is definitely doable! 

Note: Sorry for my English - it's not my mother tongue.


----------

